# Selphy CP910 print 4:3 photos no loss of image



## Red Squirrel (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Apologies if I'm asking a question that has already been asked. I did try searching the forums but I couldn't find anything useful.

I got a Canon Selphy CP910 for Christmas and I love the print quality compared with our All-In-One. I'm struggling with one thing though.

My digital camera takes photos at 4:3 ratio rather than 3:2, which is just how I like it. However let's say that I want to print a portrait 4:3 photo on the Selphy. Ideally, I want the whole image slightly smaller with an extra white bar along the top and bottom to compensate for the lack of data in those areas. (When you print using Snapfish, they call this TrueDigital.) Instead it lines up the top and bottom of the image with the perforations, and crops the sides.

Fair enough, I can understand that it doesn't have the settings to choose what I want. So I tried to fool it by importing the photo into a 6"x4" frame in PhotoShop Elements, and saving it as a 3:2 photo with white bars top and bottom and the full image showing at the sides. This works with my All-In-One, but I went to print it on the Selphy, and... it ignored my editing entirely. It printed it exactly as it would have done had I not bothered editing it - cropped the sides and pretended that my white bars weren't there. It printed the top and bottom right up to the perforations. Weird eh?

Has anyone got any ideas of how I can get it to print the whole image?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2015)

Odd. I have a CP900 and I adjust aspect ratios or print at specific sizes (e.g. passport photos) as you did, by putting the image(s) in a 4x6" canvas in PS, and it works fine. 

I'd suspect a driver issue of some sort. FWIW, I copy the images onto a spare SD card and pop it in the printer's slot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2015)

You should be able to set margins in your software. They might be set to borderless. Make sure the driver is not set to borderless.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 3, 2015)

I forgot to say I'm using a MacBook Pro running OSX Mavericks. Sorry.

Yes, I did select borderless, because I wanted the biggest print that I could have, as the image was already going to be smaller than it wanted to print. Maybe that's the problem. I haven't had the same trouble with a border.

No margins settings. The only options I get are postcard borderless or postcard.

The printer came with a CD with the Mac driver on it, but it was so out of date that it wouldn't even install. I had to download it off the web-site. That driver is still the most up-to-date. It was only a few weeks ago. I could reinstall it though.

I haven't really played with the printer's settings. I kind of thought that they would be less detailed than the computer's, but I'm wondering now! I suppose if it still misbehaves using an SD card then it isn't the driver. I'll have a play when I next get time.

Thank you to you both, your time and suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm also a Mac user (MBP and MBA), wireless printing didn't work straight off, nor did USB via cable. Tried drivers from Apple and Canon. I use it maybe once every couple of months, so I just defaulted to the SD card. That was a couple of OS X versions back, I may give WiFi a try again at some point.


----------

